# Suche Clan / Gelegenheitsspieler



## D@rk (19. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,
suche ein paar leute die Lust haben zu zocken.
Battlefield, COD,D3-RoS, uvm...

Mich langweilt es echt immer alleine zu zocken und in meinem bekanntenkreis gibt es keine "Gamer" alles nur Playstation Spieler.

Evtl kann man ja Battle.net, Steam und Origin Daten austauschen.


Gruß
D@rk


----------



## SaPass (19. Februar 2015)

Hey,

bei Diablo 3 haben sich viele Forenmitglieder in einem Clan zusammengefunden. Ansprecherpartner sind da Corn und Mirrors (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...read-pcghx-user-im-battle-net-diablo-iii.html). Aufnahmebedingungen sind einfach und einleuchtend: Du musst registriertes Forenmitglied hier sein und dich vernünftig verhalten.


----------



## kero81 (19. Februar 2015)

Hääää?! SInd denn Playstation "Spieler" keine "Gamer"?!  
Wie alt bist Du denn, wenn man fragen darf? In BF3 und RoS wäre ich dabei.  CoD gefällt mir nicht (mehr).


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hääää?! SInd denn Playstation "Spieler" keine "Gamer"?!



Ne, das sind Konsoleros


----------



## D@rk (20. Februar 2015)

ich bin 24.
Kla sind Playstation spieler auch Gamer, aber halt im anderen Sinne.
S754 hat es schon richtig beschrieben : Konsoleros ^^

Edit:

Also wer möchte darf mich gerne Add'n

Battle.net : Dark2010#2355
Steam: D@rk (Ein Schockotropfen als Bild)
Uplay: Kay.P
Origin: DarkK3y


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2015)

Schubladendenken... Das sind genauso Gamer wie PC Gamer...


----------



## D@rk (20. Februar 2015)

Hat nichts mit Schubladen denken zu tun. Sind verschiedene Plattformen.
Nur PC'ler können halt nicht mit den Konsolen Spielern zusammen spielen.


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

Komm mal Online^^


----------

